# The Next Two Grand Nationals



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

For your information, and Margaret, you will love this, The next two NPA Grand National shows willbe:

Jan. 2010: Salt Lake City, Utah, sponsored by the Utah Pigeon Club

and

Jan. 2011: San Diego, CA., sponsored by the San Diego Metro Pigeon Club and the Los Angeles Pigeon Club. 

When the LAPC sponsors the GN, there is no Pageant the prior Nov., but in this case, there will be a Pageant....and it will be the Centennial Year for the LAPC, originally founded in 1911.


----------

